# Scraps



## kardar2 (Jul 7, 2014)

Helllo, so now I have a lot of scraps. I was was thinking of connecting them all and weaving out a beach tote bag. I don't know how though and ordered JD Lenzen volume 1 book. So I hope there is a project for a tote bag. So what do you guys do with all your scraps of cord?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Key chains and neck lanyards if they're long enough pieces. Also use them to tie up items that I'm shipping through mail. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Key chains and zipper fobs


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I've got a good pile going, gonna make some micarta.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Zipper pulls.


----------



## kat (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi, I make small key fobs with the scraps or I have also fused them together to make a really funky bracelet. I also make octopi dust collectors out of scraps.


----------

